# Absence Sheet



## Zhorken

If seeking to venture out and explore lands beyond the reach of League jurisdiction, trainers should change their status to inactive by entering their name on the Absence Sheet, which is tacked to the side of the Registration Office in ASB Central. Inactive trainers are immune to the normal penalties for dropping out of sight, so don't forget to leave your name here before you head off on any exciting adventures.

*Absence Sheet*​
If you're going away or won't be able to get on the Internet regularly for any reason, just make a post about it here to let people know. If you can't make it onto the forums for whatever reason, you may also ask another member of the boards to post here for you. If you choose, you may also post a note when you return, especially if your absence has been long. Usually a post in the Absence Sheet will save you from disqualification and so forth, but if you're gone for significantly longer than you say you will be, you will start to rack up penalties anyway.


----------



## Whirlpool

Gonna be a little busy for about a week since I have a ton of makeup work to do.


----------



## The Omskivar

The universe did that thing again where it gives me a lot to deal with at once.  I was already gone for a few days, I'm somehow managing to catch up here but my activity will probably be spotty for a bit

EDIT: I'm working third shift this Thursday through Saturday night, so it's unlikely I'll have time for ASB in that time (though I'll certainly try).  Same goes for next weekend.  Blame Wal-Mart


----------



## Phantom

I'm not gonna be able to post for a while. No computer.


----------



## shy ♡

'M sick, gimme a few days/a week.


----------



## surskitty

Sorry, brain's fried; still sick; have been for the past week or two; will get stuff done at some point.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Yeah, I'm more or less going to be out from tomorrow to like Thursday. Spring break means I actually have stuff to do, surprisingly.


----------



## The Omskivar

*TL;DR I probably won't be around until Sunday.*

So I changed my availability for 3rd-shift work, but it doesn't take effect until next week, so I'm working Thursday-Friday-Saturday night again this weekend (for reference, it's 2:43 Friday morning right now and I walked home for my lunch break because there's never any fucking coffee in the break room and I have to be back at 3).  I was trying to get to everything after I played catchup with my schoolwork this week, but I got additional schoolwork on top of that and it didn't pan out.  I'll be powersleeping all weekend around my second job and student radio shifts so I probably won't be around otherwise

I'm really sorry for the inconvenience, if people need to pick up e-refs I understand and I'll get my head on straight soon


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'm taking a course on how to be a kayak guide from Saturday through Wednesday.  The course is in a tiny coastal town, and I'm staying in a hostel without my computer, so no reffings, and only commands if I can find free Wi-Fi.  On the bright side, when I come back I'll be on Spring Break, and should have lots of time.

EDIT: I do have WiFi, commands should come.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Eh... 

So lately, I've been getting increasing amounts of stress. More than I can really handle.  It's my fault, really, and something I'd rather not talk about. I took on more than I could take in life. ASB and being on these forums is really exacerbating the problem, but I've been having intense mental breakdowns for the last week or so. Thus... I'm really sorry to say this, but I'm probably going to be off for quite some (a really really long time) time trying to... get my brain in order, so to speak. Yeah, I'm flaking out again. 

For any of the battles I'm reffing, feel free to find an Emergency Ref. For the battles I'm in, you can consider me disqualified if it takes me too long to return and grab all the winnings you'd like.

Once again, I'm so so sorry. I tried, I really did. But right now, it isn't going to work with the way things are going in my life.


----------



## blazheirio889

Welp my house just lost power, and I have no idea when it's coming back \o/ Hopefully it won't be long

Edit: Aaand it's back! That wasn't as dire as I expected.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

May or may not have internet access from March 19th to March 21th, and also March 25th to March 27th. I might pop in every now and then if I can snag free wifi from somewhere, but it's probably best to not count on it.


----------



## shy ♡

Gonna be at my sister's until Friday and I don't expect to have a solid internet connection, so posting this in case...


----------



## The Omskivar

Swamped with school until probably Thursday.  Next week is spring break so I should be around more, since I'm not going home


----------



## Aletheia

my brilliant habit of storing all my reffings on my backup laptop has finally been punished as the battery has given out and the whole thing now refuses to run. my reffings will take even longer than usual (ha) until it is replaced (a week at most, hopefully)


----------



## shy ♡

Am back now, just give me like, today to acclimate and catch up on things...


----------



## Zhorken

I'm still super stressed out after recent events, and I think it'd be better for me to take a break than for me to keep going and burn out.  Feel free to PM me your ref quizzes in the meantime but I'm not gonna grade any until Friday or Saturday.

I'll be paying close enough attention in case something comes urgent up with the Database or something, but I'm not anticipating anything.  The db will also probably get a new banner and maybe a couple minor updates this week; like I've said a few times, it's the most impressive project on my résumé and I really need to get on with the whole job hunt thing.  But, like, nothing huge.


----------



## Grass King

It shouldn't affect anything, but just in case, I'm going to be away for a few days, and while I may be able to check in, I doubt I'll be in a position to post well thought out commands.


----------



## The Omskivar

I'm actually heading home for spring break!  This means that I *probably* won't have time to ref anything until Sunday _at the earliest_ because classes start again on Monday.  If I can get to it, I'll get to it!


----------



## TruetoCheese

Going to be out of the house for a day, will have spotty net connections. I should be able to post stuff, hopefully, but mentioning just in case.


----------



## Noctowl

I'm at my nan's atm, my responses may be delayed. :)


----------



## The Omskivar

I know I've been dropping the ball on reffings lately, but I just quit my job and although it's going to take a lot to save my grades this semester, I'll be back at it in and around the miracle-working.

I'm putting this here to reference it later, though: *IF ANY BATTLE THAT I AM OFFICIATING IS STILL ONGOING COME MAY 19TH, YOU WILL NEED TO ARRANGE FOR AN EMERGENCY REFEREE*.  Unless something goes terribly wrong (_*knocks on wood*_), I'll be heading up to another summer of nine week-long summer camp sessions in-between four-odd weeks of training and/or manual labor.  While I will still be around in some capacity, such as giving commands, I can't be reasonably expected to keep up with reffings in the meantime, so after finals I'm taking a leave of absence from Ref HQ until the fall.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I know I've been incredibly inactive here the past couple weeks, so I might as well make it official: finals are approaching and I'm also currently swamped with homework and two research papers. I'll most likely be back and active towards the end of the first week of May.


----------



## Aletheia

I have my final exams (the two that I actually need to study for, at least) this coming week; I'll try to get my tournament reffing in but my other battles (only one of which is active anyway) may have to be left without a reffing for another bit


----------



## nastypass

bluh i'm still not feeling too well this weekend. any battles i'm reffing can feel free to seek e-refs


----------



## Zexion

I will be out more than likely this next week (in addition to the absence last week). Work has gotten a hold of me, in addition to school, and I am receiving more hours than what was anticipated when I started my job. Sorry for a slightly late announcement.

Hopefully its just this next week, though.


----------



## The Omskivar

On top of _everything else_ my computer is fritzing, it took me about 25m just to get on this site.  I haven't disappeared, I'm just.  Partially transparent.


----------



## nastypass

Meursault said:


> bluh i'm still not feeling too well this weekend. any battles i'm reffing can feel free to seek e-refs


okay so life update: i am super stressed in general. i've had lots of little things keeping me busy on the weekends, and i'm just constantly pooped after work during the week, so i think i'm going to be taking an indefinite break from reffing. apologies to everyone in all the battles i've taken, especially the tournament. if you haven't sought an (/a new) e-ref yet, i recommend you do so.

I plan on keeping up with the battles I'm in, though. Gotta get those sweet, sweet tournament prizes.


----------



## Totodile

We're driving back home over the weekend, so I'll be offline during that time. I should be back Monday, but in case something goes horribly wrong, you'll know where I am. Relatively speaking.


----------



## Aletheia

Aletheia said:


> I have my final exams (the two that I actually need to study for, at least) this coming week; I'll try to get my tournament reffing in but my other battles (only one of which is active anyway) may have to be left without a reffing for another bit


things should be relatively normal now, to those who held out while I failed to ref their battles, thanks to both of you


----------



## Zero Moment

no internet access for a while, not sure when I'm gonna be back. hopefully a week or two


----------



## Zexion

Zexion said:


> I will be out more than likely this next week (in addition to the absence last week). Work has gotten a hold of me, in addition to school, and I am receiving more hours than what was anticipated when I started my job. Sorry for a slightly late announcement.
> 
> Hopefully its just this next week, though.


I'm going to get at least my reffing out this weekend, but this will need to be pushed out a bit more. Had a bit dropped on my shoulders both in and out of work/school and have just been having a rough time.


----------



## Herbe

I am so so very sorry how non-present ive been recently :(

april has sucked for free time, mainly because birthday, finals and sickness

in sickness news: still ongoing, running a fever atm of around 100-101 :(

so much sorrow, but I promise in the next week or so it will (hopefully) get better, #1 reason is that school is ending


----------



## TruetoCheese

I'm going to be away for a couple of days, have to sort out some real life stuff. It shouldn't be a week long, not in the slightest, so yeah.


----------



## Aletheia

after a very interesting week I've spent the past two days feeling powerfully anemic. this has obviously impeded my attempts to write much of anything

I'd advise those participating in my tournament battle to get an e-ref


----------



## The Omskivar

I'll be MIA for at least a day or so starting tomorrow at noonish, just so everyone's aware.  Worst case scenario, I don't show up until Sunday/Monday


----------



## M&F

Right, I've been putting this off for too long.

It's becoming rather plain to see that lately my time is very strictly on budget, so I can't ref as often as I'd like to. I'm still taking care of the tournament battles under my responsibility, as well as any others of those I might have to pick up, but those whose regular battles I'm reffing can very well feel free to get e-refs. Apologies for that.


----------



## The Omskivar

Okay I've got a final today and then some stuff to tie up, so now the worst-case scenario is I won't be posting anything until tomorrow.  I don't have anything going on tomorrow though so that's something


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I'll be drowning in homework for the next week or so, so I may be able to get commands in, but Sangfroidish and Music Dragon, I'm afraid you'll have to wait a little while for the next reffing to come through.


----------



## TruetoCheese

I'm back! *Rolls up sleeves*


----------



## The Omskivar

I'm really sorry guys, the end of the semester is a much bigger hassle than I anticipated, what with moving out, trying to head up to camp less than a week after getting back home and my room being a complete fucking mess right now.  I'll get to the reffings I still owe people, but after that, everyone should get e-refs, because I won't be able to continue reffing over the summer.  I'll still be around to command (though DQ times could serve to be a little flexible, I can't use the internet when campers are around and that's...severely restrictive)

TL;DR *If I am reffing a battle of yours, arrange for an emergency referee to take over after I ref the pending round.*  I did post about this a while ago so I'm hoping this isn't a huge surprise to anyone.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

After a much-needed rest following the completion of all of my finals, I'm back and ready to get back to reffing.


----------



## Music Dragon

Like everybody else, I've got exams coming up. I'll still be around, but things might take a few days longer than usual.


----------



## ....

Not gonna be on much for the next week or so (finals), but I should still be able to post commands at some point? It might take me a few extra days to get around to commanding sometimes, though.


----------



## shy ♡

REALLY BUSY + stressed + no sleep so gimme like a few days to calm down ...


----------



## Keldeo

I won't have access to my laptop from June 7 to June 14, so I won't be able to ref and probably can't command either. I'll try to get in any pending reffings before then, though.


----------



## ....

Mawile said:


> Not gonna be on much for the next week or so (finals), but I should still be able to post commands at some point? It might take me a few extra days to get around to commanding sometimes, though.


Finals are done.


----------



## kyeugh

So, some things have come up in meatspace, and I'm going to have to take some leave for a little while; I'll try my best to find some time to put commands into my own battles, but unfortunately, the fact that my laptop is on a boat somewhere combined with the fact that I'm just really, really busy at the moment means that it'll be next to impossible for me to roll out any reffings within the next month or so.  MrKyurem and Metallica Fanboy, feel free to hire an emergency referee.  I was really looking forward to reffing your battle but unfortunately it's looking like I won't be able to do that any further for the time being.


----------



## shy ♡

I _think_ I'm all good now so if I'm passed my DQ time on any battles you can ... give me a DQ warning...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I'll be on vacation until the 27th, so there's a good chance I won't be on here much. I may need some extra time with posting commands.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Won't be around at all for the next week. Music Dragon and Sangfroidish, I would understand if you'd prefer to get an e-ref, but I'll be back in action as soon as I come back.


----------



## JackPK

I'll be on vacation to Disney World through Saturday evening.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Exams. Gonna be a bit more invisible than I have been for about two weeks.


----------



## Dragon

Oh my _god_ I should really have done this sooner... But instead of stubbornly clinging to these two battles, I think it's time to admit that I can't really handle them at the moment due to Other Commitments and recommend that you guys get e-refs. 

I'll be back around the beginning of July, really really sorry for really dragging those battles out, you guys :U


----------



## nastypass

i have to buckle the heck down and finish up scholarship stuff; if i am seen posting here before the end of the month, infract me


----------



## Herbe

Wifi got cut off so I can only post when I can get someone else's wifi. :(


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

It is now official, I leave for the next month and my access to internet will be sporadic at best. I might be able to get commands in sometimes, but consider me inactive until august.


----------



## TruetoCheese

TruetoCheese said:


> Exams. Gonna be a bit more invisible than I have been for about two weeks.


Extending my absence by another week. If you've got me as a ref I sincerely apologise, and you should look for e-refs. I'm really sorry. 

I'll try to get in some commands today at least.


----------



## Zhorken

May or may not have Internet for the next week, whoops.

*EDIT:* Okay, I can indeed get something of a connection through my phone from here, buuuut all the same I'm at a cottage for a week!  Probably not going to do much.  (Not that I was doing much anyway lol)


----------



## TruetoCheese

Computer trouble, gimme a day or two.


----------



## ....

Gonna be away for maybe like the next week (today through maybe like Saturday?) due to family issues :( Won't be able to post at all until I get back, sorry


----------



## TruetoCheese

TruetoCheese said:


> Computer trouble, gimme a day or two.


Gimme one more day, still sorting things out.


----------



## shy ♡

sick... dunno when i'll be feeling better, probably a week maximum...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> It is now official, I leave for the next month and my access to internet will be sporadic at best. I might be able to get commands in sometimes, but consider me inactive until august.


I know I've been very active in the past week, but it's mostly because of luck. I just want to stress that this still stands.


----------



## ....

Mawile said:


> Gonna be away for maybe like the next week (today through maybe like Saturday?) due to family issues :( Won't be able to post at all until I get back, sorry


Back.


----------



## kyeugh

Dazel said:


> So, some things have come up in meatspace, and I'm going to have to take some leave for a little while; I'll try my best to find some time to put commands into my own battles, but unfortunately, the fact that my laptop is on a boat somewhere combined with the fact that I'm just really, really busy at the moment means that it'll be next to impossible for me to roll out any reffings within the next month or so.  MrKyurem and Metallica Fanboy, feel free to hire an emergency referee.  I was really looking forward to reffing your battle but unfortunately it's looking like I won't be able to do that any further for the time being.


I'm back.  I've already caught up on my own battles, and I'll resume my reffings immediately.


----------



## shy ♡

pathos said:


> sick... dunno when i'll be feeling better, probably a week maximum...


ok i'm still sick but hopefully starting to feel better so like, gimme a day or two more. :\


----------



## The Omskivar

Well, I'm back from camp a little earlier than anyone was expecting.  I'm going to try and ease back into reffing (again) but I should be around pretty often now


----------



## TruetoCheese

Busy, I'll be out for the next 5 days.


----------



## sanderidge

I will be gone from Thursday (the 30th) and out for six days afterwards, until the 5th of June. (I don't think it'll get me a DQ in my current battle, but you know.)


----------



## The Omskivar

My computer's...well I want to say "on the fritz" but it's leapt off the fritz and it's plummeting towards Hell itself, and while I'm in my hometown (rather than my collegetown) I'm doing my utmost not to take it out of the bag, because I'm afraid the next time I open it will be the last.  Don't be surprised if no reffings get done until next week, I'm on mobile for as long as I can swing it


----------



## Zhorken

I have A JOB so I'm only going to be around on weekends for the foreseeable future.  Hopefully I can be more active on some of those weekends??


----------



## Skyman

Okay, so my internet issues are even worse than I thought, so just to be safe I'm going to say now that I probably can't ref for yet a while longer. The power problems my town was having really screwed things up, so I'm sorry about that. If I can post a reffing, I will, and I should be able to do commands via mobile, but beyond that things are hazy until things are fixed.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Officially back and ready to ref!


----------



## Birdcrest

I might be gone for a week or so. I'll try to post in battles if I can, though.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Okay, so as should be pretty apparent by now I don't think I'm going to get any reffing done. Guess I was wrong when I thought I'd be able to motivate myself to write. I see that at least one of my two battles already picked up an e-ref; if the tournament battle doesn't have one yet, go ahead and get one for it. Since I never actually did any reffing you could probably just consider them a regular ref, actually. Whatever works.

(Superbird, I'm terribly sorry that it dragged on to the point where it runs the risk of ending because MF is gone; it looked like so much fun and I really, really wanted to be able to do it! but it wasn't fair of me to hold on to it rather than just let it go and have another, more capable ref keep things moving.)

Again, I apologize. I really, really want to get back into the swing of actually enjoying ASB again, but it seems that now is just not the time. Have fun with the rest of your battles, ref-ees.


----------



## TruetoCheese

TruetoCheese said:


> Busy, I'll be out for the next 5 days.


Extending absence til Saturday.


----------



## shy ♡

i'm gonna hafta take an indefinite hiatus. sorry, if anyone's disappointed or whatnot. :\ i don't really wanna go into my reasons here so i'll just say i probably won't be back soon at all and uh. yeah. that's all.


----------



## sanderidge

eep. forgot to say I'm back now.

Edit: Gah! I'm out again  (school year) so stuff might come out delayed. .-.


----------



## Eifie

I've kind of been slipping up a bit too much lately, so I'm gonna... take a short break from reffing. No more than a week (probably less, because at some point I'm likely to get bored), but your reffings will take a few days longer than you're used to. Sorry :C


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I started school today, so I'm trying to adjust. I might be on a few times and lurk around, but I certainly won't be able to post commands. It'll just be for this week.


----------



## Superbird

Starting tomorrow, I'm a college student.

This shouldn't mean _that_ much, it just means my reffings won't be quite as prompt as they usually tend to be.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Okay, back.


----------



## Byrus

I'm having some issues with my internet provider, so I can only post from my mobile right now, which is a pain. I should have it sorted soon, but I'm going to need a few extra days to get my reffings in. Sorry for the hassle.


----------



## nastypass

Meursault said:


> i have to buckle the heck down and finish up scholarship stuff; if i am seen posting here before the end of the month, infract me


well now that i've been gone for _even_ longer than intended and all my battles have (presumably) been DQ'd or picked up by e-refs i now have _zero_ reasons to be anxious about returning to asb! take that, brain!

so yeah i should be considered back for the most part now.


----------



## sanderidge

pls consider me officially disappear until I adjust to school 

you can close battles or put them on hiatus (idk regular procedure here)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Faorzia said:


> pls consider me officially disappear until I adjust to school
> 
> you can close battles or put them on hiatus (idk regular procedure here)


Your battles can be put on hold for as long as you want, except you gotta specify what kind of timeframe that looks like.


----------



## The Omskivar

I'm a little in-and-out for a while, job interviews, school shopping in hometown, etc.  Trying not to let it go past another few days


----------



## I liek Squirtles

This is gonna be an intense week, so I won't be on until Saturday.


----------



## Totodile

Going on vacation tomorrow; I won't be back until the 1st at the latest.


----------



## Herbe

expect me to be more absent than usual for a week or two


----------



## TruetoCheese

So my uncle just passed away, and I don't think I'll be able to keep up with battles right now, so if possible I'd like to declare an undetermined absence.


----------



## The Omskivar

Moving my little sister into college about 2hr away, won't have my laptop until probably Monday.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Moving, reffings might take a while


----------



## Music Dragon

We've just moved house, so I have no internet access at the moment (besides my phone). Might take a few days longer than usual to post.


----------



## Eta Carinae

To add to the moving trend, I head off to university tomorrow.  I'm not taking an absence, but I might be a bit less active in the craziness.

UPDATE: I have wi-fi in my room now, so the craziness has decreased.


----------



## TruetoCheese

I'm more or less back in some capacity. I'll try to get back to reffing in a few days, but all my battles with e-refs should probably continue with them.


----------



## Music Dragon

Hey, ultraviolet and I still haven't been able to get the internet working... so we'll probably be gone for a few more days... I'm really sorry about this, everyone!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I will be absent until Wednesday bc trip. So everything's on hold till then.


----------



## Zhorken

I'm gonna need another week with both my battles. x_x  Today was a nightmare, I'm out of town tomorrow, and then it's back to work all week.  Sorry!


----------



## sanderidge

I'M BACK 
kinda
sorta


----------



## ozzi9816

The last post our ref made was on the 27th of August, and it's now the 22nd of September. Can this thread get another ref please? http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=17862


----------



## TruetoCheese

ozzi9816 said:


> The last post our ref made was on the 27th of August, and it's now the 22nd of September. Can this thread get another ref please? http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=17862


I'll see if I can get on it.


----------



## Eifie

I don't think I'll be able to ref for a while. Superbird vs The Omskivar will need an e-ref, and I'll be adding another to TruetoCheese's pile of unfulfilled promises. So sorry, guys :C


----------



## The Omskivar

Yo hey speaking of The Omskivar, I'm coming up on show week and then a massive slew of auditions, callbacks and Theta events through like the middle of October.  I'm mostly posting to provide an explanation for, and apologize for the continuation of, terrible reffing habits.  Though I am still working on everything, if I'm taking too long (BBBB notwithstanding) to ref a battle you're in, I won't be offended if you snag an e-ref, but maybe poke me first in case I'm in the middle of it or something.


----------



## Herbe

Yo, I'll be in Louisiana with my dad/grandparents for two weeks. Probably low to no internet. Leaving tomorrow morning!


----------



## The Omskivar

Yo fam so I just got done with the show and everything so other than preparing for Friday's audition, I have very little to do this week.  Today notwithstanding, expect my reffings to be done by Thursday


----------



## Zhorken

I've been busy visiting surskitty; I'll probably get ASB stuff done Tuesday to Friday since they've got class and I'll be here alone in the afternoon.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Going to my grandma's place, expect orders/reffings to be done and up after 3 days.


----------



## Zexion

Real life is taking a toll and I can't focus on internet things too much. I'll be taking a leave until the end of the month.


----------



## TruetoCheese

TruetoCheese said:


> Going to my grandma's place, expect orders/reffings to be done and up after 3 days.


Stay extended by a day.


----------



## Herbe

yo staying in louisiana for another week sorry brb


----------



## ultraviolet

Music Dragon said:


> Hey, ultraviolet and I still haven't been able to get the internet working... so we'll probably be gone for a few more days... I'm really sorry about this, everyone!


internet is fixed!


----------



## Zhorken

Urrgh this weekend did not go well.  Give me... another week... I guess?  Sorry.  Hopefully I can get commands up sometime during the week.


----------



## Eifie

I'm probably going to need another week for tournament commands. All my other battles should be fine, since I have no reason to take them seriously. :p


----------



## Birdcrest

First of all: The last time this battle had someone post on it was back in August. It needs a new ref. 
Second: I won't be able to post for a few days. I will probably post again in this thread when I can post again.


----------



## Keldeo

Just a quick post to say I've been pretty busy for the past few weeks and unfortunately will be for a couple more, so commands and reffings will still be a little longer - sorry for the inconvenience! In the meantime, feel free to poke me repeatedly about commanding or request an e-ref.


----------



## Herbe

Hahahahaha school hahahahaha first "B" ever in my life and i have two hahahahaha science teacher is literally senile and can't teach hahahahaha she may be getting fired hahahahaha living in RV bc house is getting remodeled hahahahahaha may be moving to louisiana permanently hahahahahaha love you all but I'm too busy laughing to give commands, see yall later <3


----------



## sanderidge

ahh forgot to post about this earlier. I'll be on a trip and out-of-wifi until Wednesday, Dec. 9, so don't expect commands until then.

although they may still miraculously appear!! you never know!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I won't be around from next Monday till the following Tuesday because of reviews and finals.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I won't be able to post commands or reffings until December 23rd, though it's likely I won't be able to post either until January 6th.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

This week is finals week, so I'll be busy doing that. (Not that it really matters too much, because my only battle has a long DQ time, but in case you're wondering why I am temporarily disappearing!)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Finals are over, I am back.


----------



## Eifie

I'll probably need a week extension for commands for my tournament battle. Reffings should be fine as usual, though.


----------



## Byrus

I have a lot of stuff I need to sort out right now, so I'm going to need an extra five days or so for commands/reffings.

I'm also going into surgery on the 12th of Feb, with an anticipated hospital stay of four days, so things are going to be pretty rough for me then, too.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I can't really be around much until the 29th.


----------



## Stryke

I had a lot of homework over the past week, and homework comes first. I'm pretty sure I posted a command on my latest battle just under the wire, but I'm not entirely sure, so I need to justify my actions.


----------



## Keldeo

I most likely won't be able to post commands or reffings from the 6th to the 15th. I'm not entirely sure, though, so I'll edit this post if that changes.

edit: Alright, I should be fine to command from today (2/11).


----------



## Totodile

I have a little trip coming up, so I won't be around this weekend. Should be back by Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I'll be mostly gone this week, until the 22nd or so.


----------



## Totodile

Long story short, I have not been in a good place for reffing, and who knows how long that will take before it passes. 

For Vipera Magnifica and Lord of the Fireflies vs Superbird and Ether's Bane, you guys feel free to grab an emergency ref.


----------



## The Omskivar

I don't think I ever posted that I was disappearing (it wasn't intentional) but I should be around now!  If I'm reffing a battle of yours that isn't the Baby Bug Ball Brawl, please see my Emergency Referee Outpost post.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I'm going to be moving in to a new place this weekend and have various other trips planned for this next week, then next weekend I have a bit more travel and start a new job. Things may be hectic and I may not be here often.

(Stryke and Eifie, I do almost have the next round done so I'll try to post that before I leave! Sorry it's so late!)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

(oops double post oh well) I still don't have internet in my new place and adjusting to my new job has been pretty difficult and stressful :| Hopefully this weekend things will settle!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I will be going to a summer program quite a way from home. I'll have my computer, but I won't have time to actually come on and think through commands. It's till the end of the month.


----------



## Stryke

Tomorrow, I'll be heading off to Boy Scout Summer Camp for a week, where internet access is pretty limited and frowned upon, unless it's for research. Because of that, I won't be around from tomorrow until the 23rd. (This is pretty much an annual thing, so you can expect me to mysteriously disappear around this time every year.)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

N-not that I've been super prompt on any of my reffings lately, but it is going to be less prompt again :( My family is visiting this weekend and weekends are usually my best time to work on reffings because weeknights are short and I'm exhausted on them, so things will be slow. Sorry to people I'm reffing/writing battles for, I'll try to get them done as soon as I can!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

The weekend is over and my evening time is less occupied but now I am also sick >:( reffings are slowly on their way!!


----------



## Negrek

My activity's been pretty spotty lately, and if you're familiar with this thread you know I've been planning to go on a long trip. I'm on my way now, so although I'm going to try to pop into TCoD when I can, my activity will be pretty uncertain for the next year or so. I'll let you know if I think I won't be able to keep up with my battles, and sorry in advance if I leave you waiting a long time.


----------



## <>({(°~o~

I'm swamped with work, so I'll be out the next three weeks or so.


----------



## KangaRou

I was on holiday for the past three weeks, and just got home to loads of work, so I'll be away from the site for a while. At least a month. :(


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

So who knew, turns out moving and leaving your job and stuff is pretty time consuming and stressful. ASB reffing has not been on my radar ._. FYI.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Gonna be out of town with very limited internet access for a few days, hopefully be able to command and stuff soon!


----------



## Porygon2

Hey gang, sorry I've not been active much over the past couple of weeks. This is going to continue at least until the end of next week.

I've got an exam and a move to Scotland


----------



## Stryke

I have midterms from now till next Friday, so while I'll be able to post here and there, I probably won't have time for any full-fledged commands.


----------



## Negrek

You may have noticed I haven't been around as much lately; I've been busy with job stuff (what?) and have been/will be without the internet at times over the next few days. Just letting you know that I'll be back with actual reffings soon, over the weekend or early next week at the latest. Sorry for the wait!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I've got a few job interview things coming up and might be late(r than I was XD;) on my reffings. I should still be able to command as usual, possibly, but I'm still working on the battles I'm reffing and it will probably be a little longer yet.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I've got a few job interview things coming up and might be late(r than I was XD;) on my reffings. I should still be able to command as usual, possibly, but I'm still working on the battles I'm reffing and it will probably be a little longer yet.


update: I've got a job! I start tomorrow and until I move, I'll have a pretty time-consuming commute. I'm hoping to move next weekend as well, but we'll see how that goes. I probably won't have time to ref or command until the 24th or so; however, I might still sneak something in (and I'm almost done with a round for each of the double battles I'm reffing, so those might be up soon).


----------



## Negrek

Sorry for being scarce recently. Unfortunately that's going to continue for a bit longer; I'm going to be in Japan for about a week, and I'm going to be going pretty hard while I'm there because there's a lot to do and I don't have a lot of time. After that I'm going to be doing a family vacation so I'm going to be expected to do a lot of family stuff and won't have a lot of time for admin things.

I'm going to do my best to get at least the administrative stuff I need to do (RNP's ref test, mega evos) done during that time, but one way or another I probably won't be reffing regularly until mid-March.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I  have a very important midterm coming up this next week. I'll be pretty busy until next Wednesday.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

so I think I'm over my data usage for the month...? and I get internet installed a week from today, ack, that's so far away and I have so much internet I want to accesss

but maybe I won't be doing so for a week. depending on how expensive it is to go over or something ahahaHA


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Consider me back!


----------



## Negrek

Probably going to be gone for another week and a half or so, sorry. Stuff will definitely be happening soon, but not quite yet!


----------



## Superbird

Between now and March 30, I have four exams. I will very likely not be posting reffings during this time; they should return shortly after.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Bluh, sorry for letting things slip... school swallowed me whole. No excuse, but still, I'll get back on things now.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I have finals next week! That means I'll be working on stuff on the plane trip back.


----------

